# *UPDATE*When I thought he couldnt stoop any lower.......



## Ash_P

........He yet again surprises me.

After me being a silly bitch, and telling him and "trusting him" what the sex of the baby (silly girl that I am, to be honest I thought it would of maybe hit him knowing the sex and also seeing the dvd of LO that there was actually a human growing in my tummy) I asked him not to tell anyone the sex, as MIL already knows cause I told her. But sure didnt he go and make me look like a dick and told everyone anyway. I found this out 2 days before new years eve.
He then told everyone that I ASKED HIM to buy stuff for the hospital bag, which again is complete and utter shit, as I have the text in my fone from him, asking me, is there is anything I needed for my and babies hospital bad to just let him know and he would get it. Needless to say I didnt tell him anything.

But tonight was the lowest of the low, and I am completely seething!! I deleted his number from my fone cause even the look of his name in my contact list makes me feel sick. I gets this text tonight from a number which I didnt recognise, saying
"Can I have the MAT 1 form to give to work please"

WTF!!!! He hasnt shown an interest in the 8 months Iv been carrying his child, put me, his fucking wife outta our home when I was 11 weeks pregnant so he could have space for his new girlfriend and then has the brass neck to ask for the form so that he can get 2 weeks paid PATERNITY leave!!!

Hes just using this baby as an excuse for him to take time off work and get paid for it, while he actually doesnt give a fuck about the child! Hes not getting the form, I am absolutely raging.

When do they stop being arseholes cause my patiences is seriously wearing thin.

Sorry for long rant......:blush:


----------



## teal

I feel so angry for you. I cannot believe he had the cheek to ask you for your mat b1 after everything. How dare he think he can leave you to it for the last 8 months and now swan in asking for that just so he can get time off work. 

Sending you massive hugs :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## nievesmama

:hugs: hun. Id be livid to, what a cheek!!!x


----------



## tinkabells

oh my god what a c*nt, seriously, what and who does he think he is?!

his got some nerve, i would change ya number, so no contact from him, you can call your network and say your getting abusive calls txts and they HAVE to chnage it for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!

that way he cant contact you, and if you to, for your mil, get a pay as you go sim and give that to her and have it off then put it on when ya want etc xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

Omg :shock: I think im speechless. I am shocked at him hun, What a knobhead. How cheeky of him to tell everyone you asked for things aswell....how low can you get ffs? :grr:

Donna x x x


----------



## Foxxy

Oh gosh!!! That's really unbelievable!!!
How their minds work?!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## broody_mama

What a f*cking kn*b!!!! I agree with the above, change your num, or block his number from your phone! What a complete a**e!!! Thing is, my FOB decided to ask me for my MAT B1 so he could get paternity leave and then SAID, not asked, but TOLD ME he was going to come and stay at my mums when baby is born! I simply told him to f*ck off and go do some work to help provide for his kids.


----------



## sweetlullaby

:gun: :gun: where does he work il go sort him out for ya :gun: :gun: lol

What a complete sh****** though that is disgraceful! FOB in my case mentioned paternity leave and i laughed at him needless to say i never got asked for mat b1 form though i did rub it in a bit when he came to see LO saying something about work and xmas and i was so glad to be not working at xmas etc :haha: serves him right for not being involved etc! 

I thought you were very brave for telling him the sex etc....i stayed on team yellow but if i had of found out the sex i wouldnt have told FOB also refused to tell him any of my name choices told him i had thought of a few but i wasnt telling anyone etc i only told my mum for definate lol and was worried he would tell everyone and anyone etc! Its horrible that they can spoil even the smallest of things!


----------



## KaeRit21

the cheek of him!!! i'd be ragin too hun, but just hold your head up and ignore the text, phone up ur phone company and get your number changed, they'll do it for free if u let them know ur getting unwanted texts phonecalls etc. you've proved you dont need him and thats whats annoying him, so hes just trying to get a rise out of you. its sad but just remember what ul have in your arms at the end of it and what he wont have a hope in hell of getting near

stay strong sweetie 

xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

Tell him to get his own sodding form if the time off matters that much too him!!
I cant believe he even had the nerve to ask you! Im so mad for you!
I dont blame you, id be absolutley fuming! And he had no right what so ever to tell everyone the sex of the baby, he cant act a proud parent one minute and then not bother the next.

What a twat!

Just ignore him! You and bubs deserve sooooo much better :hugs:


----------



## rewizz

what a p#ss take ..... yep agree with all the above and some ... just think of this as ...
AFVLE.....
A FUCKING VERY LUCKY ESCAPE .....
Sounds to me even if u was with him u would be the one left holding the baby .. 
tell him to COCK Off ...... lol

and stop working urself up .. just not worth it .. it's only u and bub suffering for it .. over ur head .. xxx
i know it's easier said than done .. xx



$


----------



## Ash_P

UPDATE!!

Well I just recieved another text from him saying....

Hi could u leave a copy of the MAT B1 form down to my mums as I need it for the csa threw work, thanks.

Well obviously that dozey mare hes shagging has wrote that cause she cant even spell THROUGH. Plus, correct me if Im wrong, but surely CSA wouldnt be sorting anything out with him considering that the child isnt even here yet.
I havent contacted them as there is yet no baby here to contact them about.

As much as I would hate the unfortunate to happen, but anything can happen, even during birth. So i didnt think that they would of persued anything until the baby was here. Plus I didnt think that CSA had departments in individual work firms, I thought it was CSA and then the accounts departments in work places. 

Do u think he is just talking bull shit? I havent made any contact with them, and wasnt going to until the baby was here. 

I think CSA is just an excuse, he will say its for CSA to make me think that its beneficial towards the baby, but I know its so he can get 2 weeks paid off work FFS!!


----------



## teal

I don't know for sure but I would have thought CSA wouldn't have been interested until after the baby was born. 

It's shocking he hasn't shown an interest but is using the baby as an excuse to get 2 weeks off work. 

Sending you hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## expecting09

Aww hun. Yeah I think it's just bullshit, If they needed the mat b1 for anything, which I doubt they would :S they would go about it and ask you themselves, not get him to ask you. The CSA usually do everything so you don't need to contact him and vice versa. 

I agree with everyone else, what a totally knob for just using the baby to get 2 weeks off :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## broody_mama

It's all a load of bull...CSA do not need your MAT B1 form. He is only after it to get time off work. Just don't reply. If he tries to call or continues texting, go into your service providers shop and ask them to set up a call and text barring thing which they can do for free. They will simply change the settings so he cannot contact you from the number he is. If he has multiple numbers, get them barred too. Then contact him through his mother once baby is born.

He has no right to the MAT B1 at all, and has no right to get his slutty girlfriend to do his dirty work either. I assume she is slutty, just so we can bad mouth her too 

Hope things calm down soon xx


----------



## lou_w34

Id say its a load of bull aswell, i dont no for sure... but why would the csa be involved when the baby isnt even here yet??

Silly boy!

xxx


----------



## AP

omg what a w***er!

Oh my god that makes me mad!


----------



## sweetlullaby

:gun: :gun: ooohhhh he needs one hell of a good slap and his slutty gf as well!!

He clearly just wants it for two weeks off work csa have no interest at all until LO is born and even then they would contact YOU and ask you for the matb1 form if for any crazy reason they needed it not have him asking you for it! 

I would tell him if he really wants a matb1 form then get his new slapper gf pregnant and bingo he'll get one :haha: sorry but that just makes me soooo mad two weeks off work paid just for the sake of it! What a d***!!!


----------



## tinkabells

Ok im going through csa now, and they cant an wont do anything until baby is, they dont need the mat b form, so dont give in and give him anything and call his bluff and say i spoke to csa and they sai, dont know where you heard that from, but they will be contacting him, when baby is here!!! xxx


----------



## MrsBop

What a complete and utter wanker! Don't give him the form, don't give him anything he wants, prick!


----------



## Ash_P

Im waiting on my new sim coming. So as soon as I get it then he cant contact me. He must think I was born in a bubble!! I have just completely ignored him, and am seeking all the legal advice I need.
He can go and swing on a stick if he thinks he can get himself 2 weeks paid off work at my childs expense. 
Im sure there will be more that he will throw my way in the next couple of weeks, but im ready and waiting on him, he cant fuck up my head anymore :thumbup:


----------



## sweetlullaby

good on you ash!!! dont you let him get to you over the next few weeks especially with the signs of pre eclampsia etc! completly ignore any contact made if you have to and if he seriously harrasses you phone the police they wont take someone harrassing a pregnant woman too lightly!! :hugs:


----------



## broody_mama

I agree with sweetlullaby, if he continues contacting you and you feel threatened, call the police, I did when preg with my DS and showed them the texts I was recieving, they set up a temporary injunction so FOB couldn't contact me either directly or through others and if I walked in a shop, he had to leave immidiately. He was not allowed near me or anything, until I contacted him about the baby...the police don't take it too lightly when a preg woman is concerned!!


----------



## cheeselover

Ring up his boss and tell them.


----------



## princessellie

i agree, ring his boss and ''double check'' obviously his boss will say no thats not right and he will get in shit for it hahahaha

what a d*ckhead

x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah didnt think about that, call his boss!!!xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

sorry not read thru all the replies .. but... what a F*cking Arse!!!!!!!! 

Glad you are not giving him the form, what a cheek. Dont think theres anything lower than that he can do. but these FOB's constantly shock us so im sure he will find something. You can live knowing you did the right thing telling him the sex and showing the dvd.. maybe one day he will realise what a knob hes been.


----------



## Bingo

I'd phone his work, speak to his boss and let him know that this loser wants nothing to do with you or your new baby so the boss is aware that he does not need this paternity leave. What a p***k.


----------

